# What sex/ breed are these?



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have four birds that are supposed to be pullet mixes. I was told they are barred rock mixes but a few of them have splashes of red and one even has two or three green tail feathers. They are between 19-24 weeks old but I'm not sure. None of my birds will even let me pet them either so I can't lift their feathers around the neck/ tail to see if they are rounded/pointed. I don't know when to expect them to start laying, especially if i can't determine the sexes!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

The one in the first pic seems like a roo to me the tail feathers and the saddle feathers it has r usually a give away. As for what there crossed with its hard to say unless more colour and detail comes out on the feather nice bunch of chickens though.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks! I will post better pictures tomorrow of each individual bird. I also have two Delaware hens that are already laying. I'm very new to chickens but already addicted!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

The one in the first pic if you can see little nubs just above the back inside of the feet that's were they grow there spures there claws they use when fighting with other Roos some grow out quicker then others but that's another indication to watch for and the crow of course lol.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

They haven't started crowing yet but I will look at the legs much closer tomorrow! Thanks.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

No worries glad to help there are lots of great people on here with a lot of knowledge that can help even I learn some thing on here when I come on its a great sight.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I see lots of Roos. Especially those barred rocks. In the pic with three of them, the first hen, the second roo.


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

These are definitely BARRED PLYMOUTH ROCK breed. and i would agree with the others on the roos and hens


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

When they sold them to you as pullet, did they give you a guarantee? Or did you at least get a good deal on them?


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

I paid $4 per bird at around 12 weeks old and there was no guarantee but they said 80% should be hens. I only have 4 black and white birds total so I will post separate, clearer pictures in the morning... I hope I don't have all Roos.... I have 6 birds total and I only have two laying. No crowing from any of them yet. They are all very sweet so it will be hard to decide which Roos to eat if I have more than one...


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Just a few more pictures of my birds.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

The last four pictures I posted show all six of my birds in one of the shots. I know the white Delawares are hens. My main concerns are the two barred rock in the middle of that picture.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That look like Roos to me


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

jbond07 said:


> I paid $4 per bird at around 12 weeks old and there was no guarantee but they said 80% should be hens. I only have 4 black and white birds total so I will post separate, clearer pictures in the morning... I hope I don't have all Roos.... I have 6 birds total and I only have two laying. No crowing from any of them yet. They are all very sweet so it will be hard to decide which Roos to eat if I have more than one...


Ok, then that was fair. Lol, and deciding which to eat, start with the meanest, even if they are all nice, there will be one not as nice to the ladies.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

My money on those two rocks says roo, I do see one barred rock hen in there. Barred rock Roos also have more white in it as a younger chick, and one of the easier to sex at am early age.


----------



## jbond07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for all of the advice! It's good to know I have at least one hen. I hope I have two, but my smallest bird has a few curled tail feathers so who knows! She/he has almost no crown though. Either way they will nourish our family, but I need laying hens because eggs are the breakfast staple in our house.. I need at least 8 layers for my family of 4 probably!


----------

